# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Nearly there after 2 1/2 years ...Pt 3

## Haveago1

This follows on from Pts 1 and 2 and is about the laundry and reconfiguring the old kitchen into the main bedroom. 
 As shown on the plan this involved demolition and rebuilding of the rear skillion, taking out the brick archway that defined the old kitchen, removing the brick wall between the old kitchen and laundry areas and putting in new stud walls to resize the laundry, create a new WC and linen cupboard. The floor of the skillion and laundry areas was also taken up, new bearers laid at a slightly lower level and compressed cement flooring installed.

----------


## Haveago1

This is the old skillion. The window on the right was being replaced with a double sliding door so I cut the brickwork down the right hand edge and removed everything to the left. It was rebuilt with treated pine and blueboard. I held up the edge of the pergola with acrow props while the skillion was being replaced. 
The skillion floor was a patchwork of slab on ground concrete and timber at all sorts of levels so it was dug out and replaced with compressed cement on bearers. The roof was also replaced and included opaque laserlight as the new skillion incororated home made skylights.

----------


## Haveago1

This is how the skillion turned out from the outside and looking towards the laundry. I have shown the laundry pic before but I am proud of my first tiling job.... 
Double doors on the right go to new main Bedroom

----------


## Haveago1

This was the old laundry. The brick wall was removed and a new wall installed on this side of the window to increase the size of the new main bedroom on the other side.  
Old window was bricked up and a new one cut into where the new WC was constructed. Not a crash hot bricking job but will be rendered....

----------


## Haveago1

This was the old kitchen, which was taken out to allow the space to be incorporated into the new main bedroom. Window was bricked up and replaced at a higher level

----------


## Haveago1

Pics of the bedroom and outside bricked up ex-kitchen window. The stackwork had to be redirected so it did not continue in front of the bedroom window. Window was from Ebay for $80.00

----------


## Haveago1

Keep posted for Pt 4 - the ensuite......that has been decreed as going to be happening real soon...(no - this is the BEFORE photo)...

----------


## leeton

Great work...love the black and white tiles. :2thumbsup:

----------


## kandles

Looks good  :brava:  
We'll have to make the effort to see it first hand some time
Maybe the hols 
See ya
kandles  :Biggrin:

----------


## Haveago1

Great - an extra set of hands!!

----------


## andy the pm

Love the bedroom haveago1, does the fireplace work? 
Andy

----------


## Haveago1

Fireplace doesn't work - is for show only.  
The Field Marshall did not want to be able to see the cables for the TV so I built a timber stud wall in front of the solid brick to create a void between them for the cables. 
 After that was done she bought the mantle on Ebay for $60 and then needed somewhere to put it! If I had have known before I could have just built a flue shaped return to fit the fireplace and hide the cables rather than the whole wall.

----------

